# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  pregunta tonta ¿donde habéis adquirido las monedas?

## teje00

Pue eso, que igual os parece una pregunta tonta, pero ¿donde habéis conseguido las monedas?

Dolar de plata, medio dolar, dime y penny, moneda china...

Me refiero a monedas reales no trucadas. Es que dudo entre ir al banco a por cuatro monedas y que el banquero me mire con cara de tas tocao tio. O ir a alguna tienda de numismática, en este caso no se si por lo simples que son las monedas me digan que sólo venden cosas raritas para coleccionistas y eso.

Ale peazo de pregunta.

----------


## Ella

en ebay venden monedas, en las tiendas de numismagia tb, en las de magia igual, hay webs (busca en google) donde la gente ofrece monedas para veder.

----------


## Felipe

En tiendamagia tienes varias monedas nuevas (medio dolar, chinas). En el caso de las de medio dólar son de la acuñación de 2005.

En Magia Estudio y en Bazar de Magia (Argentina) también venden las de medio dólar, pero son usadas y si compras varias, lo normal es que sean de años diferentes.

En alguna tienda de numismática también las he conseguido, pero es más difícil porque suelen tener las que son más especiales (en el caso de las de medio dólar, suelen ser las de plata y cuestan unos 9 euros, así que como que no apetece).

Lo mejor es, si haces un pedido a alguna tienda USA, decirles que junto con el pedido, te envíen unas cuantas ya que te las cobran a su precio porque el medio dólar, el dime y el penny son de curso legal. O pedirle a alguien que vaya allí que te traiga algunas, aunque las de medio dólar circulan poco.

Las english penny son más difíciles de encontrar porque ya no es una moneda de curso legal pero también hay algunas tiendas en USA que las venden.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues la verdad es que esto no lo he hecho nunca pero se me acaba de ocurrir, gracias un poco a medio dolar que Felipe me dio y el pensar como agenciarme otras 4 o5 para algunos juegos. Tal vez si encontrais a turistas americanos sea fácil que tengan monedas en el bolsillo y os puedan dar o cambiar alguna por su correspondiente valor en euros. Y claro, ¿dónde encontrarlos? en el Aeropuerto. Cada día aterrizan cientos de americanos, supongo que no debe ser difícil dar con alguna moneda no?. D etodas maneras ya o diré jeje. Me tengo que enterar. (Y cuando digo americanos, digo, peruanos, chinos, taiwaneses y del sitio que os de la gana). Y en los bancos del un aeropuerto de estos que ponen Change seguro que algo tienen también digo yo.

----------


## Ella

pues...por si acaso, las monedas del casino de estoril, valen 20 cntis (es para jugar a las maquinitas) y son como las de medio dolar, solo que en dorado.
luego en una tienda asi en plan misitca y tibetana encontre monedas chinas de la suerte, jejejeje, solo que eran algo mas pequeñas que las chinas de verdad, valian 2 euros y te daban 4...en barcelona, en el mercadillo que esta por el colon hay un señor que vende las monedas chinas a 10 eurs cada una, pero claro, son las autenticas, y el medio dolar de plata a 6, pero no tiene la cara de kenedy, es mucho mas antiguo

----------


## Norax

se que se hizo hace tiempo pero es que ayer estuve revisando mi coleccion de monedas para ver que tenia y la verdad es que tengo unpoco de todo. claro, a moneda de 100 pts del mundial 82 pues no ^^ que luego se me ralla o pierde y me arrepiento toa la vida. pero por ejemplo tengo monedas chinas (chjinas de verdad, que me las trajo un amigo de alli) de las de a menos de una pela la moneda xD y no pesan na, menos que las antigual pesetas ^^

el caso es que tengo repetidas algunas extranjeras, pero no tengo ninguna asi mas grandecita. lo mas las de 50 ctms... y las que tengo o pesan un porron o no las quiero estropear...

que horario tiene la tienda esa de la calle de las infantas? o se encuentran tb en el corte ingles?

----------


## danielo_dela

lo mejor es que vayas los domingos a la plaza mayor de madrid alli encontraras todas las que quieras y compara precios seguro que acertaras!Suerte

----------


## Ella

a mi me han regalado 11 monedas de cobre  :Oops:

----------


## Raistlin

vete al rastro o bien a la plaza mayor como han dicho anteriormente...y si no buscate algun amigo que curre en un banco jaja,,1 saludo y suerte con tu busqueda

----------


## Ella

> vete al rastro o bien a la plaza mayor como han dicho anteriormente...y si no buscate algun amigo que curre en un banco jaja,,1 saludo y suerte con tu busqueda


jeje,en los bancos creo que no hay monedas, solo billetes...

----------


## walter

tu respuesta esta en una numismatica, me parece k es lo mas obvio, almenos k buskes monedas trucadas.

----------


## Jesus el mago

Te recomiendo que vayas a una tienda de numismagia, yo fui a la de aqui y le pedi medios dolares y cuartos de dolar, a lo que el dependiente me dijo .. ah¡ ¿que es para magia?.. pues tengo unas muy brillantes, bonitas ¿tambien necesitas alguna de cobre? por que tengo unas del mismo tamaño...etc. 
Me quede de piedra, naturalmente compre de varios tipos.



Asi que tu mismo.

----------


## Andrex

yo las normales que tngo las he conseguido en la plaza mayor los domigos, ademas si compras varias te suelen rebajar un poco el precio que nunca viene mal  :twisted:

----------


## themagician

Hace poco encontré por mi casa monedas de escudos de un viaje que hice a Portugal. Y las monedas de 50 son casi, casi como las de medio dólar. Me llamó la atención.

----------


## magojavi

Yo las monedas de medio dollar las compre en tiendamagia.

----------


## fjcr

Hola a todos

llevo algo de tiempo leyendo diferentes posts en el foro, pero aun no me habia decidido por intervenir, asi que, aqui dejo mi primer mensaje.

como mucha gente del foro despues de dedicar tiempo a la cartomagia he decidido ampliar mi aprendizaje con algo diferente, y por lo tanto me han surgido las dudas de todo principiante, me refiero al tipo de moneda a emplear. Finalmente creo que voy a empezar con monedas de medio dolar, por los motivos que ya se han comentado en otros post. El problema es encontar las monedas, muchos compañeros han dado soluciones: tiendas de filatelia y numismatica, la tienda de la magia, intertar cambiarsela a algun giri, comprarlas en la web de ebay..., esto ultimo es lo que quiero hacer, puesto que he encontardo monedas nuevas y de curso legal. El problema es que no se si es segura la compra con tarjeta de credito a traves de internet, ni tampoco se que garantias tienes de que te lleven el producto a tu domicilio una vez que has pagado.
Si alguien ha comprado menedas en esta pagina le agradeceria que me ampliase la informacion.
No obstante para el que le interese voy a comentar los precios de las monedas que yo he encontrado:

dos monedas de dolar 3,80 dolares
dos monedas de medio dolar 2,80 dolares
dos monedas de cuarto de dolar 0,99 dolares
hay que añadir los gastos de envio, en torno a 7 dolares
Un saludo

----------


## BITTOR

Un dolar no vale algo menos que un euro? Asi que un medio dolar valdra menos que 50 centimos de euro no? Es que yo tambien estaba apunto de probar con monedas de dolar o de medio dolar y penique ingles pero me parece un robo el precio a las que las tienen en los sitios, y si no mirad en tiendamagia. Claro que tambien es verdad que estan nuevas y que son todas del mismo año pero ya os digo que me parece alucinante.

----------

